# Simplicity 7016 light bulbs



## Jetman

I am restoring a Simplicity 7016 Garden tractor. The dealer tells me the light bulbs are obsolete and not available. I have Googled for them and not found any. Can some one tell me where to find them?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

#1293 MINIATURE BULB BA15S BASE, RP11 SC BAY 12.5V 3.0A 50CP,#1293, 1293, #1293 MINIATURE,#1293 BULB, #1293 LAMP,#1293 MINIATURE LAMP, #1293 INDICATOR

These guys sell all sorts of bulbs even the bulb you are looking for which is a # 1293. 

Hydro


----------



## Jetman

Thanks for the help but my bulb is a dual contact, 2" in over all length, 2" in diameter, and sealed beam automotive looking type.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

I believe it is the socket that matters, not the length. Also remember if the tractor originally wasnt yours from day one, the previous owner may have put in a bulb that "looked like the right one" instead of the mfgr OEM bulb.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Also depends if you want your simplicity 'OEM' correct - otherwise a standard 1157 automobile bulb would work ( brake light style if it has high/low beams) in that case you could match it up at any auto parts store - for one of my project tractors i swapped a set of blue bulbs for the stockers because i was adding blue neon to it- looked sharp at nite.


----------



## Jetman

I've attached a picture of the bulbs I'm looking for. It is OEM, 2"in dia. and 2" in length.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Thats a new one for me- never seen anything like that - i have a couple larger sealed beam type bulbs on my 85 MTD mastercut- id have to look n see if theyre anywhere near the size of those.

Add on: I checked my 85 MTD mastercut headlights ( to see if theyd be compatible) - theyre a sealed beam type like yours, but they have flat tangs where the wires hook directly to the lights- theres no 'socket' .


----------



## GTcollector

I've got some of those light's not sure if they work, I also know off some halogens that will work, but you have to change the base. i live just a few miles from you. Email me. Al


----------

